# New Member - Insurance Selection



## chiman42 (Jan 1, 2016)

We recently rescued a two year old Chihuahua mix and had her examined by our vet. After spending thousands of dollars on our last dog, I thought it wise to begin a search for pet insurance. Our vet suggested a plan that she was familiar with and we signed up for one month of free coverage. 

It was at that point, I began the journey to evaluate various plans to provide the level of protection needed. And I think that is a very good starting point, meaning most owners are trying to protect against very costly health care, that MIGHT be needed over our pet’s life. And, just by the mire fact of owning a pet we accepted there will be, at least, normal ongoing expenses such as feeding, collars, dog dishes, and vet exams/vaccines to name a few! 

With that backdrop, I searched on this site and the internet settling on PetPlan (Bronze Plan). They appeared to have the level of coverage we required as well as seemed to exceed other vendors in some areas and were very price competitive. For example, PetPlan after sign up covers accidents after 24 hrs; illnesses after 14 days and LP after 6 months. And, will waive the LP 6 month waiting time if your vet exams your pet’s knees and records such in the records. So we are scheduling an appointment for the knee examination. Yes, there are probably other vendors that have some or all of these same provisions, but again overall my analysis said PetPlan. I should mention too, that there is an AARP discount (5%) available, but under the agreement with PetPlan, you must ask for the discount when you contact them. To give you an example our initial quote was $22.63 p/month and after discounts were applied and by selecting to pay annually the monthly cost is $18.60. And the AARP discount remains for the life of the policy. Also you get a VISA $35 gift card as part of the AARP discount. I should add that the contact personnel were very helpful and willing to answer all questions and there was no pressure to sign up. I have made several follow up calls to them again being greeted with the same friendly service. Believe me they have a process in place to meet your needs now and going forward. For example, within minutes, actually while still on the phone with the rep, I had our policy number, User name and temp password assigned with access to all documents on their website. 

I am not an insurance specialist and in no way affiliated with PetPlan, but wanted to provide my best observations and encourage you to make your own decisions about which pet insurance vendor provides the best plan to meet your specific needs.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

To me pet insurance is a waste of money which could be going into something else into daily living essentials. What I found best that worked for me when I had it was the pet assure. They gave discounts off of your vet bills if your vet accepted their cards. No crazy limits like the rest of those pet insurances like the whole "if your pet was diagnosed with this disease or condition before signing up then its not included in the plan". I think that's absurd....considering that's what you need the insurance for. They even have family plans if you have multiple pets in your pack. They are on Groupon for 50% off or more sometimes. To me this was the ideal way to go &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## chiman42 (Jan 1, 2016)

pigeonsheep said:


> To me pet insurance is a waste of money which could be going into something else into daily living essentials. What I found best that worked for me when I had it was the pet assure. They gave discounts off of your vet bills if your vet accepted their cards. No crazy limits like the rest of those pet insurances like the whole "if your pet was diagnosed with this disease or condition before signing up then its not included in the plan". I think that's absurd....considering that's what you need the insurance for. They even have family plans if you have multiple pets in your pack. They are on Groupon for 50% off or more sometimes. To me this was the ideal way to go &#55357;&#56842;


In a way I can agree that "pet insurance is a waste of money" until you need it and wished you had it! 

To me Pet Assure and pet insurance have very different objectives. Pet Assure provides a blanket discount for all services provided by a network vet. Granted this means, for example, anytime you see the vet for routine and non-routine services you will receive a discount. Whereas most pet insurance plans only kick in after a deductible is satisfied and then reimburse a percentage of the remaining cost. Therefore, pet insurance affords protection essentially for large outlays that can result from accidents and illnesses.

Finally, as you suggest, we must decide which is best or decide to do nothing!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

I've never purchased pet insurance. I have thought about it but just decided not to. all of my dogs have always been healthy and mostly just needed routine things. except for the one little girl I miss so much ( Latte ). her, I think I spent about 2000. dollars on trying to save her life . 
I have money in savings so, i'm covered if there is an emergency. 
i'm just curious , if you want to share... how much do you pay per month for insurance


----------



## chiman42 (Jan 1, 2016)

elaina said:


> I've never purchased pet insurance. I have thought about it but just decided not to. all of my dogs have always been healthy and mostly just needed routine things. except for the one little girl I miss so much ( Latte ). her, I think I spent about 2000. dollars on trying to save her life .
> I have money in savings so, i'm covered if there is an emergency.
> i'm just curious , if you want to share... how much do you pay per month for insurance


$18.60 p/month with $200 annual deductible and 80% reimbursement. Max is $10K p/year. We too had had sizeable expenses with our last dog. The first year was about $3k and our med bill was about $2,500 to $3,000 p/year for six years. The last four years or so down considerable to about $700 each year. He was on Viagra and several additional meds for most of his life with us. It wasn't until I started to do some research on Canadian pharmacies that we realized we could save many dollars thru mail order.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

Really depends on your situation as to what works best for you. We have insurance on both Gizmo and Finley and I love it. Ours is with Trupanion, and I can not say enough good things about them!


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

I checked out insurance at one point. I don't remember the details any more, but I do recall that having to choose a different vet because mine didn't take the couple different insurances I was considering was quite off-putting.


----------



## chiman42 (Jan 1, 2016)

Tink said:


> I checked out insurance at one point. I don't remember the details any more, but I do recall that having to choose a different vet because mine didn't take the couple different insurances I was considering was quite off-putting.


From my research most pet insurance vendors, like mine (PetPlan) do not have a "network" of vets that one must use. Instead, you pay the bill up front and you are reimbursed.


----------

